# casting tournament fishing line?



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

What is the best brand and size(pound test) fishing line to use for distance casting? With so many to choose from, I am wondering what other people use. I always throw 150 gram sinkers. Thanks...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont know if its the best but ive been throwing sufix key lime igfa 12 lb test. its at .32mm and casts well and is decently priced.....also 12 billfisher is good stuff to practice on...like 12$ for 6000 yards...


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Tournament Longcasting Line*

Suffix Tritanium & Superior high vis. yellow are real popular in 12lb test(150 gram class) and High Seas Red Devil in 8lb test(125 gram class) are real popular on the tournament trail. Another excellent line is Diawa Tournament but this line is only available in the UK(you can buy from Veals mail order). I am trying out High Seas Grand Slam high vis. yellow for 12 lb test at the moment and it seems to be as good as the Red Devil as far as long casting goes. It is real limp and comes off the reel very smooth. Any good limp line in high visibilty color will work as long as it meets the minimum casting diameter requirements( 150 gram .31mm & 125 gram .28mm).

CB


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

Was wondering also about casting line for an abu 6500 and a squidder. I have 20 lb ande on the squid and 15 pound sea striker on the 6500. Would I get more distance if I used fireline?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

haven't tried it myself ,but have heard that Gami line is used by some of the better distance casters. Be prepared , it is expensive and some will use it in contests, but use cheaper line for fishing.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Big Game solar in 10lb test is a fairly commom tournament line and relatively cheap .BPS Tight Line is also a good line .
As for braid it doesn't increase distance on a conventional but can add additional control problems because of its thinness and limpness . But it sure does add distance when used on spinning reels .


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i use ande tourn yellow for the 150 and 125 events. you have to mic them for tourn use some time i have to use 12 and 10 lb instead of 10 and 8 lb. i really like the ande line. and also use ande 60 lb shock.

frank


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

FeedMeSilence,mono will outcast braid on either of the reels you mentioned(their is less friction going thru the guides). If you using these reels for fishing only, then Breakaway line is hard to beat. Breakaway line cast great and it's smaller diameter per pound test will allow you to put more line on these two reels than you are now.
You can use 20lb Breakaway with a top shot for the 6500 and 30 or 40lb Breakaway for the Squidder.

CB


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

curtisb said:


> FeedMeSilence,mono will outcast braid on either of the reels you mentioned(their is less friction going thru the guides). If you using these reels for fishing only, then Breakaway line is hard to beat. Breakaway line cast great and it's smaller diameter per pound test will allow you to put more line on these two reels than you are now.
> You can use 20lb Breakaway with a top shot for the 6500 and 30 or 40lb Breakaway for the Squidder.
> 
> CB


Thanxs for the information and I have to search the internet for that Breakaway line. 

FMS


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

FeedMeSilence, you can get it from Cabelas or direct from Breakaway USA.com and you won't find a line this diameter per pound test at this price. The closest i have found is Damyl Tectan Premuim Plus(also at Cabelas). This line is a lot more expensive and Breakaway is still a little smaller diameter.

CB


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

BPS 10# tight line hi vis


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

curtisb said:


> FeedMeSilence, you can get it from Cabelas or direct from Breakaway USA.com and you won't find a line this diameter per pound test at this price. The closest i have found is Damyl Tectan Premuim Plus(also at Cabelas). This line is a lot more expensive and Breakaway is still a little smaller diameter.
> 
> CB


Thanxs everyone . . .

Is breakaway a mono line? I do go to shop at Cabelas and I do like the assortment of kewl things. I have heard that braid damages those fish guides or eyes.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Breakaway line is a mono.

CB


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I like to use mono and the one that I use retains very little memory.


----------

